# Vodafone will DSL Anschluss zu Kabel Deutschland übertragen



## Raeven (29. Januar 2015)

*Vodafone will DSL Anschluss zu Kabel Deutschland übertragen*

Hallo Community,

habe die Tage ein Schreiben von Vodafone erhalten wo es darum geht das Vodafone meinen DSL Anschluss zu Kabel Deutschland übertragen möchte. Da ich mal Kabel Deutschland für  TV genutzt hatte, bis  vor ein paar Jahren, ist der Anschluss noch da. Was meint Ihr dazu und wo liegen die Fallstricke? Hat  jemand schon dieses Angebot in Anspruch genommen? Meine Erfahrungen mit Kabel Deutschland selbst sind  überwiegend negativ.  Obwohl Kabel Deutschland nun zu Vodafone gehört, glaube ich dennoch nicht, das sich da was geändert hat. Was würdet Ihr mir raten? Muss ich mich darauf einlassen?

Anbei das Schreiben.

Danke für Tipps, raeven



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K3n$! (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vodafone will DSL Anschluss zu Kabel Deutschland übertragen*

Sieht eher unverbindlich aus. Vodafone kann dir höchstens zum Ende deiner Vertragslaufzeit kündigen und dich somit drängen, auf KabelDeutschland umzusteigen. 
Kannst du mal kurz schreiben, was du aktuell bezahlst und wofür und was lt. Kabeldeutschland Seite bei dir verfügbar ist?
Wieviel Bandbreite brauchst du ungefähr ?


----------



## Raeven (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vodafone will DSL Anschluss zu Kabel Deutschland übertragen*

aktuell nutze ich DSL 16000 + Telefonflat für rund 25€/ Monat , mit Speedtest kommen immerhin 12500 - 15800 an. Also top. 

Angeboten wird laut Verfügbarkeit:



Internet-Geschwindigkeiten mit bis zu *100 Mbit/s* zum gleichen oder sogar
*günstigerem Preis*
 *Kein Bereitstellungsentgelt und Rufnummernmitnahme gratis –
		Sie sparen 49,80 €*
 		Der Wechsel ist völlig *unabhängig* von Ihrer aktuellen Vodafone-Vertragslaufzeit
 		Ihr DSL-Anschluss funktioniert, bis Ihr neuer Kabelanschluss aktiviert ist.
		Sie zahlen nichts doppelt und können *ohne Unterbrechung surfen und telefonieren.*
 Internet & Telefon 100                                                                              19,90 €/Monat                                         ab dem 2. Jahr 39,90 €/Monat                                     



Gespräche zu Kabel Deutschland Telefonanschlüssen 0 ct/Minute
Gespräche ins deutsche Festnetz 0 ct/Minute
                                             Gespräche ins deutsche Mobilfunknetz 19,9 ct/Minute
mit Zusatzoption Best Mobile 0 ct/Minute
 
                                                 Gespräche ins Ausland ab 4,9 ct/Minute                                                                                          
mit Zusatzoption EU Flat plus 0 ct/Minute
mit Zusatzoption Flat International 0 ct/Minute
 

Gespräche zum digitalen Anrufbeantworter 0 ct/Minute
Anrufe beim Kundenservice 0 ct/Minute
 
Geräte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Gratis WLAN Kabelrouter für 0,- € 
statt 2,-€ mtl.*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *HomeBox FRITZ!Box 6490 für 5,- € mtl.

**witzig ist schon, wenn man dann auf weiter klickt ändern sich die ersten 12 Monate von 19,90** €/Monat auf 29,90**  €/Monat Irgentwie schon sehr merkwürdig.

mir reichen die 16`Leitung, Mehr wäre klar besser aber nicht zu dem Preis.
*


----------



## Kerkilabro (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vodafone will DSL Anschluss zu Kabel Deutschland übertragen*

Ich würde direkt wechseln  So´n schreiben bekomme ich nicht von 1u1   Besorge dir aber selbst ein Kabelmodem! AVM ist immer zu empfehlen. Es sei denn Vodafone schenkt dir eines von AVM.

Die ersten 12 Monate ist bei jedem Anbieter günstig! Mit den Preisen werben sie! Lockangebote! Man zahlt ab den 13 Monat drauf! ist überall so. 100Mbit für 30€, dat nehm ich sofort  ich zahle für mein 16k +festnetzflat 35€...


----------



## derGronf (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vodafone will DSL Anschluss zu Kabel Deutschland übertragen*

Wenn sich technologisch noch nichts geändert hat, besteht das Problem, dass du dir die Leitung mit anderen Kunden in deiner Umgebung teilen musst. Bei vielen Anschlüssen, die zur gleichen Zeit mit hoher Bandbreite am Netz sind, dann musst du mit weit weniger Bandbreite rechnen. Lebst du jetzt noch in einem großen Wohnkpomplex, dann musst du damit leben, dass du nicht an die 100 Mbit/s kommen. Niemals.

Aber frag da lieber nochmal Vodafone. Die müssten dir das eigentlich erklären, wenn du sie darauf ansprichst. Sonst im Internet gucken. Gibt bestimmt nette Erklärungen irgendwo.
Weil du so ein netter Kunde bist, machen sie dir das Angebot bestimmt aber nicht.

derGronf


----------



## Raeven (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vodafone will DSL Anschluss zu Kabel Deutschland übertragen*

wohne im Eigenheim und die jetzige DSL Telefonleitung ist bis zum Knotenpunktverteiler  keinen km weg, darum auch schnelles stabiles DSL. Kommt mir nur komisch vor , warum soll ich wechseln, preislich ist die sache nicht sooo interessant.


----------



## Lowpinger (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vodafone will DSL Anschluss zu Kabel Deutschland übertragen*



Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Ich würde direkt wechseln  So´n schreiben bekomme ich nicht von 1u1   Besorge dir aber selbst ein Kabelmodem! AVM ist immer zu empfehlen. Es sei denn Vodafone schenkt dir eines von AVM.
> 
> Die ersten 12 Monate ist bei jedem Anbieter günstig! Mit den Preisen werben sie! Lockangebote! Man zahlt ab den 13 Monat drauf! ist überall so. 100Mbit für 30€, dat nehm ich sofort  ich zahle für mein 16k +festnetzflat 35€...



man kann sich KEIN eigenes kabelmodem kaufen, da diese vom kabelbetreiber gestellt werden und dieses durch die mac adresse in dessen system integriert werden, zudem vertreibt kabel deutschland die "avm 6360 cable"


----------



## pedi (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vodafone will DSL Anschluss zu Kabel Deutschland übertragen*

und die 6490


----------



## Raeven (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vodafone will DSL Anschluss zu Kabel Deutschland übertragen*



pedi schrieb:


> und die 6490



ja die kostet aber 5€/ Monat extra, also 120€ in 2 Jahren* EXTRA*.

Ich bin immer davon ausgegangen das Wlan heutzutage Standart in dem Routern ist. Selbst beim Standart Router kostet Wlan 2€ / Monat extra. Das ist doch ein Witz.  

Langsam glaube ich hier wird wieder mehr für die Werbung getan als am Ende nützliches rauskommt.

Sollte jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dem Wechsel und der Nutzung haben, bitte her damit. 

Was ich verlockend finde ist dieser Zusatz:  

*" Ein Jahr bis zu 100 Mbit/s         für 19,90 € testen!

               Danach können Sie garantiert kostenlos und jederzeit zu Internet & Telefon 50 oder 25 wechseln –         
ein Anruf bei unserem Kundenservice genügt."*


----------



## bodjoker (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vodafone will DSL Anschluss zu Kabel Deutschland übertragen*

Überlege dir einen Wechsel gut, denn du bekommst natürlich einen Neuvertrag mit den neuen AGBs von Kdt. 
Stichwort Drosselung: Kdt. hat diesbezügl imho die schlimmsten Klauseln, die es gibt: Drosselung bei mehr als 10Gb "Filesharing" pro Tag. Inoffiziell wird zwar bestätigt, dass es erst zu einer Drosselung ab 60Gb kommt, aber das kann sich ja schnell ändern...

Solch eine Drosselung ist zwar bei vielen Providern (leider!) üblich geworden, aber Kdt. hat anscheinend eine recht Weite definition von "Filesharing"...
Es gibt ein paar unterscheidliche Aussagen, aber oft ist nachzulesen, dass neben  den üblichen P2P Verbindungen auch One-Click-Hoster und Steam!!! und Origin traffic gedrosselt wird.
(wie groß waren nochmal Dragon Age origins oder Battlefield?? ..achja fast 20gb...)

Ich selbst bin nicht bei Kabel, daher soll dies nur als Hinweis dienen, dass es wohl diese Fälle gibt. Ob diese nun die Ausnahme sind oder nicht kann ich nicht sagen. Ich für meinen Teil möchte diesen Provider so oder so nicht unterstützen


----------



## Decrypter (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vodafone will DSL Anschluss zu Kabel Deutschland übertragen*

Ist doch logisch, das VF dich zu einem Kabelanschluss drängen will. Denn dadurch spart VF die TAL Miete für die letzte Meile ein. Du solltest bei einem Wechsel auch Bedenken, das du bei einem Wechsel zu Kabel einen neuen Vertrag bekommst. Soll heißen, wieder 24 Monate Kette und wie auch schon angesprochen neue AGB inclusive Drosselung. Auch ist der Kabel Anschluss im 2 Jahr deutlich teurer als dein jetziges DSL 16000. Wenn du mit deinem jetzigen DSL 16000 zufrieden bist und dir die Bandbreite auch ausreichst, würde ich mir einen Wechsel zu Kabel gründlich überlegen. Und lasse dich von den 100 Mbit nicht blenden. Denn wenn der Netzabschnitt völlig überbucht sein sollte, ist es möglich, das die 100 Mbit nicht einmal ansatzweise erreicht werden. Für mich wäre schon die Drossel das KO-Kriterium.


----------



## K3n$! (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vodafone will DSL Anschluss zu Kabel Deutschland übertragen*

Die Drosselung betrifft meines Wissens nach aber nur P2P & OCH Datenverkehr. Steam-Downloads oder Ähnliches bleibt davon Unberührt.


----------



## pedi (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vodafone will DSL Anschluss zu Kabel Deutschland übertragen*

@Raeven,
das kostet die 6360 auch. hab ich selber.


----------



## Raeven (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vodafone will DSL Anschluss zu Kabel Deutschland übertragen*

erstmal* Danke* für die Tipps und Ratschläge.
Nun wenn ich nicht muss, werde ich nicht wechseln, Alternative wäre noch Telekom, hatte ich auch schon mit sehr stabilen 16T DSL,  aber eben auch teuerer als Vodafone deshalb hatte ich zu Vodafone gewechselt.  10€/ Monat sind ne Ansage. 
Nun wäre ja wissenswert was die Webeaussage von "


Internet-Geschwindigkeiten mit bis zu *100 Mbit/s* zum gleichen oder sogar
*günstigerem Preis* 
 *Kein Bereitstellungsentgelt und Rufnummernmitnahme gratis –
        Sie sparen 49,80 €* 
         Der Wechsel ist völlig *unabhängig* von Ihrer aktuellen Vodafone-Vertragslaufzeit 
         Ihr DSL-Anschluss funktioniert, bis Ihr neuer Kabelanschluss aktiviert ist.
        Sie zahlen nichts doppelt und können *ohne Unterbrechung surfen und telefonieren."* 



wirklich wert ist. Immerhin wird bei Kabel Deutschland *von bis zu max. 6 Monaten Restlaufzeit des alten Vertrages gesprochen / geschrieben*. Wird hier mit Formulierungen auf Dummenfang gegangen???? 
Immerhin läuft mein Vertrag bei Vodafone  noch bis* April 2016* !!!!!
Sehr merkwürdiges Geschäftgebaren, soll ich wenn ich die Zusammenhänge nicht verstehe und mich nicht vorher gründlich belese/ beraten lassen dann 2 Verträge bezahlen??? 
Mit mir nicht. 
So wie ich das sehen ist hier höchste Vorsicht geboten. Dieses Schreiben werden wohl viele Nutzer von Vodafone erhalten die dann zu KD abgeschoben werden sollen, Na gute Nacht, Service.


----------



## keinnick (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vodafone will DSL Anschluss zu Kabel Deutschland übertragen*



Raeven schrieb:


> Sehr merkwürdiges Geschäftgebaren, soll ich wenn ich die Zusammenhänge nicht verstehe und mich nicht vorher gründlich belese/ beraten lassen dann 2 Verträge bezahlen???
> Mit mir nicht.
> So wie ich das sehen ist hier höchste Vorsicht geboten. Dieses Schreiben werden wohl viele Nutzer von Vodafone erhalten die dann zu KD abgeschoben werden sollen, Na gute Nacht, Service.



Nein, Du bezahlst keine 2 Verträge. KD ist ja ein Vodafone-Unternehmen. Die haben KD damals allerdings nicht aus Spaß gekauft, sondern weil sie damit endlich eigene Leitungen und ein eigenes Netz haben. Von daher werden sie mittelfristig versuchen, ihre Kunden von den bisher gemieteten Anschlüssen auf die "eigenen" Anschlüsse ins Kabelnetz zu bekommen.

Ich kann bisher über KD eigentlich nichts schlechtes sagen. Ich habe im letzten Jahr von der Telekom (DSL 3000) auf KD gewechselt und alles funktioniert wie es soll.


----------



## Raeven (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vodafone will DSL Anschluss zu Kabel Deutschland übertragen*



keinnick schrieb:


> Nein, Du bezahlst keine 2 Verträge. KD ist ja ein Vodafone-Unternehmen. Die haben KD damals allerdings nicht aus Spaß gekauft, sondern weil sie damit endlich eigene Leitungen und ein eigenes Netz haben. Von daher werden sie mittelfristig versuchen, ihre Kunden von den bisher gemieteten Anschlüssen auf die "eigenen" Anschlüsse ins Kabelnetz zu bekommen.
> 
> Ich kann bisher über KD eigentlich nichts schlechtes sagen. Ich habe im letzten Jahr von der Telekom (DSL 3000) auf KD gewechselt und alles funktioniert wie es soll.



so weit ich informiert bin ist KD nun ein eigenständiges Tochterunternehmen von Vodafone. Langfristig soll der Name KD verschwinden aber momentan ist dem nicht so.
Ich hatte schon einiges Durch mit KD als ich noch TV Kunde war. Nun nutze ich eine SAT Anlage. 
Natürlich lasse ich mich auch gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen.


----------



## keinnick (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vodafone will DSL Anschluss zu Kabel Deutschland übertragen*



Raeven schrieb:


> so weit ich informiert bin ist KD nun ein eigenständiges Tochterunternehmen von Vodafone. Langfristig soll der Name KD verschwinden aber momentan ist dem nicht so.
> Ich hatte schon einiges Durch mit KD als ich noch TV Kunde war. Nun nutze ich eine SAT Anlage.
> Natürlich lasse ich mich auch gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen.



Nicht erst langfristig, die Marke KD wird schon ziemlich bald "verschwinden". 

Vodafone: Marke Kabel Deutschland verschwindet in Kürze - Golem.de

Man muss sehen wie sich das alles entwickelt. Der Artikel stimmt mich, auch wenn ich bis jetzt echt zufrieden bin, nicht wirklich positiv wenn ich so Schlagworte wie _"Qualitätsklassen" _lese.


----------



## Garnorh198 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vodafone will DSL Anschluss zu Kabel Deutschland übertragen*

Das einzige, was verschwindet wird der Name sein. Wahrscheinlich heisst es dann Kabel Vodafone o.ä.

Zu Kabeldeutschland selber kann ich nur sagen, dass ich seit 6 Jahren Kunde und sehr zufrieden bin. In den Jahren gab es dreimal Störung, die innerhalb weniger Stunden behoben waren. Über die Kompetenz der Hotline möchte ich mich lieber nicht auslassen, aber sie war immer freundlich und versuchte zu helfen. Letztens hatte ich eine Funktionsstörung des Digital-Receivers und habe ohne grosses Gerede einfach einen neuen erhalten. Internet habe ich die 100Mbit immer anliegen, egal zu welcher Uhrzeit. Wie es mit Drosselung bei P2P aussieht, weiss ich nicht; aber alle anderen Quellen ( Steam, Origin, Dropbox....) downloaden mit voller Geschwindigkeit egal wieviele Daten ich übertrage.
Die Chance, die volle Bandbreite zu haben, ist beim Kabelanschluss sehr hoch. Das alte Netz nur fürs Kabelfernsehen wurde in den Häusern als Baumstruktur angelegt, nachdem die Internetanschlüsse aufkamen, wurden viele Installationen modernisiert und zu einer Sternstruktur ( also jeder Anschluss hat sein eigenes Kabel in den Keller ) geändert. 

Worauf du dich aber einstellen musst, wenn du Internet+Telefon über Kabel hast; wenn der Anschluss ausfällt hast du auch kein Festnetztelefon mehr. 
Demgegenüber hast du aber immer eine stabile Internetverbindung. Auch Internet und gleichzeitiges Telefonieren stört sich nicht gegenseitig; das Telefon rauscht nicht, Downloads werden nicht langsamer. Selbst wenn du gleichzeitig noch Video-On-Demand schaust, spielt das keine Rolle.

Ich habe die Fritz.box. Wenn du die von Kabeldeutschland nimmst, musst du daran denken, dass du keine offiziellen Updates von AVM aufspielen darfst. Da die Geräte gebrandet sind, stellen sie danach die Funktion ein. Wenn du die "billige" Version nimmst, kannst du das Gerät nur als Kabelmodem nutzen und dahinter dann deine eigene Fritz.box anschliessen.


----------



## Decrypter (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vodafone will DSL Anschluss zu Kabel Deutschland übertragen*



> Der Wechsel ist völlig *unabhängig* von Ihrer aktuellen Vodafone-Vertragslaufzeit



Das bedeutet nichts anderes, das du trotz noch laufender MVLZ des VF DSL Anschlusses zu Kabel wechseln kannst. Da Kabel Deutschlang ja von VF übernommen wurde, also jetzt auch VF ist, läßt man dich im Falle eines Wechsels zu Kabel vorzeitig trotz noch laufender MVLZ aus dem VF DSL Vertrag. Denn du gehst VF ja nicht verloren. Ganz im Gegenteil. Mit dem Wechsel zu einem Kabel Anschluss bekommst du ja erneut eine neue 24 monatige MVLZ, sodass du dann mindestens bis 2017 an VF gebunden bist. Nur dann halt jetzt via Kabel, anstatt wie vorher nur bis 2016 mit dem DSL Anschluss. Für VF hat der Deal also nur Vorteile, wie die wegfallende TAL Miete und die neue 24 monatige MVLZ.

Ich denke, es dürfte mittelfristig auch darauf hinauslaufen, das VF alle ihre DSL Kunden in den Gebieten wo Kabel Internetanschlüsse verfügbar sind, zwangs umstellen werden. Denjenigen Kunden, die das dann nicht möchten, wird man dann letztendlich wohl fristgerecht kündigen. Denn das VF die TAL Mieten einsparen will, ist ja schon länger bekannt. Und mit der Übernahme von Kabel Deutschland hat man jetzt auch die Möglichkeiten dazu. Zumindest dort, wo Internet über Kabel Deutschland verfügbar ist.


----------



## flare04 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vodafone will DSL Anschluss zu Kabel Deutschland übertragen*

Kabel Deutschland soll als Marke laut dem Plänen von Vodafone nicht mehr existieren. Ich weiß dies von meinem Privaten Umfeld (arbeitet für Vodafone, Unity...)

Lass dir mal von denen ein Angebot geben.


----------



## gorgeous188 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vodafone will DSL Anschluss zu Kabel Deutschland übertragen*



Garnorh198 schrieb:


> Worauf du dich aber einstellen musst, wenn du Internet+Telefon über Kabel hast; wenn der Anschluss ausfällt hast du auch kein Festnetztelefon mehr.



Das ist beim IP-basierten DSL-Zugang aber genauso der Fall. Nur der (gute alte) analoge Telefonanschluss funktioniert unabhängig vom DSL-Anschluss. Und der analoge Telefonanschluss wird schon seit einiger Zeit nichtmehr neu vergeben.


----------



## mrfloppy (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vodafone will DSL Anschluss zu Kabel Deutschland übertragen*

Nicht ganz richtig. Gibt immer noch anbieter mit eigener Technik die auch ATM schalten wenn nichts anderes frei ist. Klar, mir Vorliebe IP, aber wenns nicht anders geht auch ATM


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vodafone will DSL Anschluss zu Kabel Deutschland übertragen*

ATM ist die Plattform, du meinst POTS.


----------



## Raeven (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vodafone will DSL Anschluss zu Kabel Deutschland übertragen*



Decrypter schrieb:


> Das bedeutet nichts anderes, das du trotz noch laufender MVLZ des VF DSL Anschlusses zu Kabel wechseln kannst. Da Kabel Deutschlang ja von VF übernommen wurde, also jetzt auch VF ist, läßt man dich im Falle eines Wechsels zu Kabel vorzeitig trotz noch laufender MVLZ aus dem VF DSL Vertrag. Denn du gehst VF ja nicht verloren. Ganz im Gegenteil. Mit dem Wechsel zu einem Kabel Anschluss bekommst du ja erneut eine neue 24 monatige MVLZ, sodass du dann mindestens bis 2017 an VF gebunden bist. Nur dann halt jetzt via Kabel, anstatt wie vorher nur bis 2016 mit dem DSL Anschluss. Für VF hat der Deal also nur Vorteile, wie die wegfallende TAL Miete und die neue 24 monatige MVLZ.



das könnte dann für mich erst im Oktober 2015 interessant werden, da meine Vertragsverlängerung nach 18 Monaten teurer wird ( Rabatt aus läuft) und ich so mit für die restlichen Monate der MVLZ die höhere Grundgebühr spare. 
na mal schau, bis dahin werden ja noch viele Tarife etc. gestrickt.


----------



## Snowhack (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vodafone will DSL Anschluss zu Kabel Deutschland übertragen*

Großes Neues Ding !

(Vodafone)Kabel Deutschland schaltet 10-GB-Drosselung scharf.

zu was gehören den Origin, Steam und Uplay ? 

Peer-to-Peer, One-Click-Hoster oder Net-News ? 

oder doch eine ganz andere Form.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gehört das bald der Vergangenheit an nach 10GB ? 

ein Spiel hat ja schon 30-60GB


----------



## Raeven (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vodafone will DSL Anschluss zu Kabel Deutschland übertragen*



Snowhack schrieb:


> Großes Neues Ding !
> 
> (Vodafone)Kabel Deutschland schaltet 10-GB-Drosselung scharf.
> 
> ...




was Du meinst ist die Fussnote 2 

Zitat "  Ab einem Gesamtdatenvolumen von mehr als 10 GB pro Tag wird die  Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit *nur für File-Sharing-Anwendungen *und *nur bis  zum Ablauf desselben Tages* auf 100 Kbit/s begrenzt. Alle anderen  Anwendungen (z. B. Internetsurfen, Video-Streaming, Video-on-Demand,  Social Networks) sind hiervon nichtbetroffen."

onlime Gaming ist doch mMn.  keine File - Sharing Anwendung und der Downlod der Games auch nicht.

weiterhin 
"  Für Internet & Phone Kabel 200 V behält sich Vodafone Kabel  Deutschland zusätzlich vor, bei Überschreiten des monatlichen  Datenvolumens von *1.000 GB/Abrechnungsmonat* die  Anschlussbandbreite bis zum Ende des jeweiligen Abrechnungsmonats auf  bis zu 10 Mbit/s im Download und bis zu 1 Mbit/s im Upload zu reduzieren....."betroffen.



nun habe ich gewechselt. mein alter Vertrag wurde sofort kostenfrei beendet und meine Festnetzrufnummer innerhalb ein paar Tagen übertragen.
*Internet & Telefon 25 zu 19,99€  Monat für 24 Monate + Kabelrouter Fritzbox 6490 für 5€ / Monat.

 Bis auf  die Routergebühr Top. Hätte den lieber gekauft für einmalig 50€ ,  ähnlich wie beim Vodafone DSL Angebot für Neukunden( Fritzbox 7490, ca.  50€)*


----------



## Baer85 (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vodafone will DSL Anschluss zu Kabel Deutschland übertragen*

leider gibt es schon viele berichte, dass es eben nicht nur filesharedienste betrifft. 
solltest du ein spiel bei steam runterladen, dass sagen wir mal 25gb groß ist, und danach aus welchem grund auch immer nen filesharedienst benutzt wirst du gedrosselt, weil da dann  das gebrauchte volumen von steam einfach angerechnet wird. gleiches gilt wohl auch für youtube videos oder andere streams...  aber da muss man jetzt erstmal schauen was nu wirklich sache ist.


----------



## pedi (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vodafone will DSL Anschluss zu Kabel Deutschland übertragen*

Vodafone Kabel Deutschland: Drosselung für Filesharing gekippt - SPIEGEL ONLINE

ich dachte eigentlich, dass sei schon hierher durchgedrungen.


----------



## Raeven (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vodafone will DSL Anschluss zu Kabel Deutschland übertragen*



pedi schrieb:


> Vodafone Kabel Deutschland: Drosselung für Filesharing*gekippt - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> ich dachte eigentlich, dass sei schon hierher durchgedrungen.



das Problem ist dabei aber , es ist nur theoretisch. Praktisch wurde noch nichts geändert ( AGB Anpassung). So steht es immer noch im Kleingedruckten. Frei nach dem Motto.: Was interessiert mich das Geschwätz von gestern.  *Transparent ist was anderes.*


----------

